# Fab Dog..freeman Genetics



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 30, 2011)

View attachment PC280001.JPG


View attachment PC280005.JPG


View attachment PC280006.JPG


View attachment PC280007.JPG


View attachment PC280008.JPG


View attachment PC280010.JPG


View attachment PC280011.JPG


View attachment PC280004.JPG


View attachment PC280009.JPG


View attachment PC280013.JPG
 


took her @ 60 days :hubba: 


load M up:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 30, 2011)

why dont the pics show up?...oh this sux!!!!


:hitchair:


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 30, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> took her @ 60 days :hubba:
> 
> 
> load M up:bong:


View attachment 158850


Hit edit on your first post and change that setting.

Also be sure to hit enter each time to allow proper spacing.


----------



## kaotik (Jan 30, 2011)

she sure was a beauty eh
look forward to the smoke report


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2011)

very nice indeed


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 6, 2011)

I love the close ups, very frosty.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone...She smokes real smoooooth and has a fruity taste about her..and oh my gosh  the Smell...WOW!!..thanks again for looking in..take care and be safe


----------



## the chef (Feb 6, 2011)

Yummy!


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice plant 4u.  Where did you get the beans?  How long did you veg and what was your setup?


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice, Nice, Nice,

 Oh so very Nice. Sweet looking, trimmed up well, and I see good tight bud, but it's those rich hues and colors that are doing me in.
 I just want a little whiff, maybe a crumb, or two. MMMMMmmm, I just wanna like taste her. LOL :rofl:

Good Looking bro, expound Sir, expound...:ignore:

smoke in peace
KK:cool2:


----------



## dekgib (Feb 18, 2011)

4u those look like the reek with ouy goodness


----------

